# Pinarello Dogma



## mavicwheels

Got to finally lay hands on a new Pinarello Dogma 60.1. What a nice paint job (red, white and silver sparkles). Had full campy super record group, Campy ultra bora 2 wheels . 
The sale price is 14.5K. Now I'm not sure between a new Colnago EPS and Dogma. 
I really need a bike that is gonna be comfortable for the long haul (century, 50 miles) but also good for the occasional race. Saw this bike at the HHH this past weekend so any input would be great to read......:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice

I saw it there as well...along with a Di2 one local to me. Light bike...looks great in black on black but otherwise the silver sparkle on all remaining paint jobs is just awful.


----------



## zosocane

chuckice said:


> I saw it there as well...along with a Di2 one local to me. Light bike...looks great in black on black but otherwise the silver sparkle on all remaining paint jobs is just awful.


I went riding in Italy this weekend and saw the 2010 Dogma 60.1 in blue/white with the silver sparkles at a bike shop.

Absolutely stunning to see in person.


----------



## John Martin

mavicwheels said:


> Got to finally lay hands on a new Pinarello Dogma 60.1. What a nice paint job (red, white and silver sparkles). Had full campy super record group, Campy ultra bora 2 wheels .
> The sale price is 14.5K. Now I'm not sure between a new Colnago EPS and Dogma.
> I really need a bike that is gonna be comfortable for the long haul (century, 50 miles) but also good for the occasional race. Saw this bike at the HHH this past weekend so any input would be great to read......:thumbsup:


I hope you could post a pic of your Dogma!


----------



## natethomas2000

Almost 15K!!!

Couldn't you get three or four really good bikes for that price?

I just couldn't justify a bike at that cost regardless of my financial situation.

I'm sure it rides great but is it that much better than a bike in the 4-5K range?


----------



## iridepinarello

mavicwheels said:


> Got to finally lay hands on a new Pinarello Dogma 60.1. What a nice paint job (red, white and silver sparkles). Had full campy super record group, Campy ultra bora 2 wheels .
> The sale price is 14.5K. Now I'm not sure between a new Colnago EPS and Dogma.
> I really need a bike that is gonna be comfortable for the long haul (century, 50 miles) but also good for the occasional race. Saw this bike at the HHH this past weekend so any input would be great to read......:thumbsup:


There's a good review of the bike here: http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2009/08/pinarello-dogma-test-ride-and-video.html


----------



## natethomas2000

iridepinarello said:


> There's a good review of the bike here: http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2009/08/pinarello-dogma-test-ride-and-video.html


No offense, but that review is not at all detailed. No specifics mentioned at all.


----------



## Marc

natethomas2000 said:


> Almost 15K!!!
> 
> Couldn't you get three or four really good bikes for that price?


You could get 3 full custom Ti bikes (with components/paint) for that much coin. I'd call that Dogma a rip-off.


----------



## nicensleazy

What are the differences between the Dogma and Prince? They look the same, but I guess its a structure thing.


----------



## John Martin

The Carbon material used is different. This allowed Pinarello to make the Dogma's tubes larger than the Prince but making use of a stiffer and lighter material.


----------



## The Weasel

mavicwheels said:


> The sale price is 14.5K. Now I'm not sure between a new Colnago EPS and Dogma.


Since it's on sale, why not buy both?


----------



## bisquit

Initially I though I wouldn't like the sparkles in the paint, but have totally changed my mind after looking and riding my black/red/white Dogma for a week. Here's a small picture, which doesn't do it justice. Definitely a better ride than my Prince. It's better than I expected.


----------



## John Martin

Did you get your Edge from Bike Town?


----------



## bisquit

No. Got them from Glory Cycles. Great customer service.


----------



## nicensleazy

It sure is a fine looking frame....but it still gets me the price you have to pay for a far-east frame, just a shame its not 100% Italian.


----------



## rhauft

Beautiful bike, great build and sweet wheelset :thumbsup:


----------



## ademitt

AV riding his Dogma in the Vuelta


----------



## skygodmatt

15K?...in American dollars? That's just insane unless it comes with free massages from Scarlet Johansson.


----------



## spas

In what ways it a better ride than your Prince?


----------



## ClassicSteel71

skygodmatt said:


> 15K?...in American dollars? That's just insane unless it comes with free massages from Scarlet Johansson.


You can build the one AV is on for more like 11-12K. Thats still a lot of coin.


----------



## bisquit

Attached are some way better pics of my Dogma:


----------



## nicensleazy

Bling bling !


----------



## cycleboyco

*Ride report?*

Thanks for posting the pics. That and the white/red are my 2 favorites for Dogma colors. You mentioned in a prior post that the ride was better than your Prince - for us Prince owners and others, can you describe how you think it's better is-stiffer, more vertically compliant, better handling? Not challenging your assessment, just curious. 

Also, are those Edge 45 or 38s? I have the 38 clinchers, but wish I had waited a few months last fall until the 45s came out for the extra depth and different shape. 

Great build (of course, I'm biased since I pretty much have the same build on a Prince frame)-think it's the first purchased Dogma I've seen on the forum.


----------



## Getoutandride

Nice bike, even nicer turbo!


----------



## bisquit

Cyclebyco,

The Dogma feels slightly lighter, has a more comfortable, plush ride, feels more solid, is quieter, feels faster and handles like it's on rails. I really liked my Prince, and I would still have it, but it was slightly too small for me. 

My Edge's are the 45s. I moved them along with SR 11 from my 2 month old Prince.


----------



## Thom_y

ademitt said:


> AV riding his Dogma in the Vuelta


Unfortunately, unless CAISSE D'EPARGNE hires Bert, this may be the first and last Grand Tour win for the Dogma Carbon


----------



## ademitt

Although, the team, through previous sponsors like Reynolds and Banesto has had a lot of success and several Grand Tour wins riding Pinarellos for the past 20 plus years.


----------



## tyt

none of you speak about how it rides......
do you just buy these bikes to look at? 
hmmm.


----------



## tyt

i think you should send the bike over to me.
i have great potential and I am poor
with a bike like that i'd be on the cover of Cycling Weekly in no time.


----------



## spas

waiting for the snow to melt up here and a few strong rain storms to wash all the salt and sand of the roads  It won't be long now...


----------

